# Yet another Kindle 3 case available now



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/TrendyDigital-Folio-Kindle-Generation-Display/dp/B003Y5WZ5G/ref=sr_1_59?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1281068060&sr=1-59

How did Trendy digital get there hands on a Kindle 3 but other case companies haven't? Hmmm


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I would bet that they made a cardboard cut out of a picture of the K3 and glued it to some foamboard or something. Hope they did it to scale.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Technical Details
Protects the Kindle 3 from daily wear and scratches 
Folio case that includes storage pockets for pens, business cards. 
Thick elastic anchor system to secure the Kindle 2 inside the case 
All the sockets on the Kindle's side panel are fully accessible. 
non-scratch double zipper to fully secure the iPad when it not been used. 
›  See more technical details 


I like how it secures your iPad too! LOL


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

"Usually ships within 3 to 5 weeks."

Wonder if they'll wait until they get their hands on one before starting production?  No clue how much lead time they need to start making them.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

JetJammer said:


> "Usually ships within 3 to 5 weeks."
> 
> Wonder if they'll wait until they get their hands on one before starting production? No clue how much lead time they need to start making them.


They note on their website (TrendyDigital) that its a pre order item and won't be shipped until after the 27th. Which probably means that either that is a mock up or they have some smart designers that could do something like this on the fly while watching Besos show it off on Charlie Rose. lol


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I thought all the sockets were on the bottom edge of the K3.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> I thought all the sockets were on the bottom edge of the K3.


They are. So their "All the sockets on the Kindle's side panel are fully accessible" doesn't fill me with much confidence!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Yikes, I'm not sure I would be comfortable with the pen and all those other things inside the case with the Kindle.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

MINImum said:


> Yikes, I'm not sure I would be comfortable with the pen and all those other things inside the case with the Kindle.


That was my first thought too.... I would never want a pen folded in next to my Kindle screen. Why ask for potential trouble?


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

I have ordered the Amazon cover with the light.  I have been thinking some form of the hinge mounting, may almost be a requirement with the K3 (except maybe Velcro mounting) because of how low positioned the bottom buttons are.

Chuck


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm waiting for the Cole Haan for the K3.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

That thing just looks _way_ too cluttered. It makes me think of my business portfolio, rather than leisurely reading. With the highlighting function and the like, why would you ever need a pen and pencil in your case?


----------

